# What do heart wings look like?



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

And do only males do them?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Luna is doing heart wings in my signature. Only males do this, usually when singing.

Females do something similar when they are in a mating stance.


----------



## kan3288 (Jan 28, 2013)

They'll stick out their wings in a way that when you look at them from the behind, they will look like a heart. Usually Tango does this when he's whistling and banging his beak too (all part of the male mating call).


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

They lift their shoulders away from the body slightly, while keeping the wing ends more or less in the same position as normal... If viewed from behind the winks look like a heart shape.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Here's my Mavvy boy when he was doing heartwings to my dad.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> Here's my Mavvy boy when he was doing heartwings to my dad.


Nice visual!!


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Can anyone tell me whether s/he is male or female?


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Another view


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

And more. Sorry my iPad wont let me load more than one at a time.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

I have seen him/her lift both wings but its different than the pictures above in that s/he is also fluffing up at same time. The feathers aren't flat and smooth like above.... Is it still heart wings if they fluff while doing it?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What you're describing could be a stretch. It's easy to mistake for heartwings but once you see true heartwings you'll definitely know the difference.

Here is a video of a male singing and doing heartwings at the same time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC--ex0N1YY


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Yup, based on that video, what we saw is definitely just a stretch. So back to square one in guessing whether boy or girl as what we thought were indicators were not.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Any experts out there that can tell gender from my pics? Or identify what mutation Taco is? I am guessing cinnamon pearl?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

How old is Taco? Has s/he gone throug his or her first molt yet?

Females keep their pearls and males lose them after the first molt.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

We were told that s/he is less than 1 year old and petland did not think s/he has gone though first molt yet. I guess time will tell whether taco is male or female. Also do ALL females lay eggs? I guess that's how I will be able to tell as well...but I don't know what age they start laying eggs. Does it depend on the bird or is there a set age for laying eggs for the first time?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If after the first molt, the bird looks the same then it is female. If it looks like my Luna then it is male.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

cinnamon pearl  if she looks the same in a few months time than she's a girl. if she's a boy, her patterned feathers will moult out and be replaced with cinnamon ones.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

You might be able to sex her based on behaviour, but it's not 100% accurate.
Usually males whistle and talk. Females only yell or some softer noise.
Males tend to bang their beak on objects (or your head ), usually if they want to reclaim ownership. Girls don't do that.
There are exceptions of course, but these differences are usually indicative of their sex.

What a pretty baby


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Just another view on heartwings. Beaker giving rather full heartwings here


----------

